# Mein Bike wurde gestohlen - Löhne - bitte um Mithilfe



## ohropax (4. April 2010)

Moin moin,

passend zum Saisonstart ist mir heute Nacht mein Schätzchen aus dem Hinterhof geklaut worden, Tatort Löhne Mennighüffen. Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ihr in nächster Zeit die Augen offen halten würdet. Wenn eure Mithilfe zur Wiedererlangung oder Feststellung des Täters führt, zeige ich mich selbstverständlich erkenntlich.

Das Rad dürfte durch seine Farbwahl und Kombination der Komponenten eigentlich auffallen, aktuelles Foto suche ich noch, aber hier in Stichpunkten:

Hardtail Alu Rahmen beige gepulvert ohne Dekore (Chaka Hoku/Poison Zyankali)
Starrgabel Alu schwarz matt
Slick Bereifung (Schwalbe Kojak+Michelin XCR Road)
Alfine Nabendynamo schwarz
Felgen SUN DS2-XC schwarz, Speichen silber
3x Cree Eigenbau Leuchte unter dem Lenker mit türkis-farbener Befestigung
Shimano Scheibenbremsen
105er Schaltwerk
RR Kassette

Grüsse und frohe Ostern,
Marcus


----------



## daywalker71 (4. April 2010)

Hi

Haste mal nen Foto? 

Zeig das auf jeden Fall bei den Grünen an. 
1. vom Grundstück geklautes Bike kam über die Rennleitung in Grün wieder zurück

2. vom Grundstück geklautes Bike ist mir 4Wochen später in der City über den Weg gefahren. Den Sepp hab ich von selbigen geholt und der Rest ist ne andere Geschichte

Hoffe es kommt unramponiert wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (5. April 2010)

Moin moin,

angezeigt habe ich es natürlich schon, noch des Nachts, direkt nachdem ich es bemerkt habe. Leider wohne ich zZ nicht in Löhne und kann deswegen nicht vor Ort schauen. Für mich bleibt daher nur die Beobachtung der Online-Vertriebswege und der Versuch, den erweiteren Bekanntenkreis (Feuerwehr,Taxifahrer,dieses Forum) zum Augen offen halten zu bewegen, übrig.

Foddo kommt noch...

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

Selbstverständlich halten wir die Augen offen!


----------



## Olli OWL (13. April 2010)

Hallo Marcus,

habe bisweilen noch´nichts entdeckt, werde aber weiter die Augen
offen halten.
meld dich mal per tel!!

Gruss Olli owl


----------



## ohropax (18. April 2010)

Nachdem es bisher nicht im Fundbüro aufgetaucht ist - welch Wunder  hier mal ein Bild des optisch fast nicht unterscheidbaren Vorgängers. Die Farbe ist beige, dass kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber.







Bild aus meinem Fotoalbum


----------

